# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2020

## PeeHoo

Reitti esitelty. Aika vähän aika-ajoa, pikkuisen hiekkatietä, vain muutama maali mäen päällä. Ei juuri kuuluisia nousuja. Lähtö Nizzasta ja jo toisella etapilla mennään vuorille, Meri-Alpeille.
Mitä mietteitä reitti herättää?
1
sa 27-6
Nice – Nice
170
hills

2
su 28-6
Nice – Nice
190
mountains

3
mo 29-6
Nice – Sisteron
198
flat

4
tu 30-6
Sisteron – Orcières-Merlette
157
mountains

5
we 1-7
Gap – Privas
183
flat

6
th 2-7
Le Teil – Mont Aigoual
191
hills

7
fr 3-7
Millau – Lavaur
168
flat

8
sa 4-7
Cazères – Loudenvielle
140
mountains

9
su 5-7
Pau – Laruns
154
mountains


mo 6-7
_rest day_

10
mo 7-7
Île D’Oléron – Île de Ré
170
flat

11
we 8-7
Châtelaillon-Plage – Poitiers
167
flat

12
tu 9-7
Chauvigny – Sarran
218
hills

13
fr 10-7
Châtel-Guyon – Puy Mary
191
mountains

14
sa 11-7
Clermont Ferrand – Lyon
197
flat

15
su 12-7
 Lyon – Grand Colombier
175
mountains


mo 13-7
_rest day_

16
tu 14-7
La Tour-du-Pin – Villard-de-Lans
164


17
we 15-7
Grenoble – Col de la Loze
168
mountains

18
th 16-7
Méribel – La Roche-sur-Foron
168


19
fr 17-7
Bourg-en-Bresse – Champagnole
160
flat

20
sa 18-7
 Lure – La Planche des Belles Filles
36
ITT

21
su 19-7
Mantes-la-Jolie – Paris
122
flat




Kakkosetapin profiili:

Nizzan etapit.

----------


## kukavaa

Vuori ITT lopussa on mielestäni hyvä ratkaisu. Ja vaikka vähän onkin aika-ajoa niin vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä reitiltä.

----------


## Kuhan

Samaa mieltä kuin edellä. Vaativa aika-ajo oikealla paikalla. Ainekset hyvälle kisalle!

----------


## HXX1100H

Mielenkiintoiselta  vaikuttaa , toivottavasti ei tule "siirtymäetappeja " vaan  kunnon irtottoja myös kapteeneilta.  Ei tähän varsinaisesti kuulu mutta Grenoblen hotellit alkoivat täyttyä  aika rivakasti jo  lähetyksen aikana :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

> Vuori ITT lopussa on mielestäni hyvä ratkaisu. Ja vaikka vähän onkin aika-ajoa niin vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä reitiltä.



36 km:n matkalla tulee helposti minuutinkin eroja körkiporukassa, joten se voi vielä ratkaista kisan.

----------


## HXX1100H

Jos UCI hyväksyy  niin kahdeksan nousun kolmelle ensimmäiselle olisi  bonussekunnit  tulossa pakkaa sekoittamaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

Toisaalta mielestäni hyvin osuva, toisaalta sopivan ympäripyöreä lausunto. Mutta vastaa omaa käsitystäni eli melko optimistinen olen sen suhteen että Tourista voi muodostua kiinnostava myös kokonaiskilpailun voitosta käytävän kamppailun ja taktiikan seuraamisen osalta.



The Inner Ringin alustava analyysi: http://inrng.com/2019/10/2020-tour-de-france-route/

----------


## kukavaa

> 36 km:n matkalla tulee helposti minuutinkin eroja körkiporukassa, joten se voi vielä ratkaista kisan.



Kyllä juu niin, siks minusta just hyvä ja hyvällä paikalla. Jotkut tuntuu olevan interwebissä sitä mieltä, että ihan liian vähän aika-ajoa, että on liian Vuelta reitti, mutta luulisin, että pari flätihköä viidenkympin aika-ajoa olisi seuraamisen  kannalta ehkä vähän mälsää. Froome, Dumu ja Roga varmaan olisi podium. Nyt vuorikauriillakin saattaisi olla saumat? Ehkä pointtisi meni ohi? 

Toivoisin että Ineoksen triosta joku, luultavammin Thomas, ajaisi Giron niin tasottaisi kenties kilpaa.

----------


## PeeHoo

> ...Ehkä pointtisi meni ohi?



selvennän: jännitys säilyy loppuun asti.

----------


## KRAMPPIJALKA

Arvon asiantuntijat...   JOS nyt saa järkättyä menot siihenmalliin hyvin, että muutaman päivän kisaturistina olis mahdollisuus reitinvarrella viettää.  Mitäs lähtisitte suositteleen, jos mäennousun seuraaminen olis tähtäin?

----------


## veke

Ei nyt TdF liittyvää, vaan vahvasti sivuavaa.
https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006416070.html
*Kuuttakymppiä seinään törmännyt Chris Froome palaa vihdoin tositoimiin huippupyöräilyssä: ”Valtava helpotus”*

----------


## Kampinalle

Peruutus olisi katastrofi.

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006464940.html

----------


## moukari

TdF siirtyy eteenpäin, saa nähdä koska kisataan. https://www.velonews.com/news/tour-d...ough-mid-july/

----------


## kurvaaja

En usko, että tänä vuonna kisataan missään lajissa yhtään mitään. Hyvä, jos edes ensi vuonna...

----------


## Paolo

> En usko, että tänä vuonna kisataan missään lajissa yhtään mitään. Hyvä, jos edes ensi vuonna...



Samahan se on lopettaa saman tien kaikki muukin kisaaminen kun yksi vaan voittaa ja sata muuta häviää...:-D

Onneksi kuitenkin suurin osa muuta maailmaa uskoo vielä parempaan ja uusina päivämäärinä Tourille on esitetty 29. elokuuta - 20. syyskuuta.

----------


## Firlefanz

*Coronavirus : le Tour de France se déroulera du 29 août au 20 septembre, annonce officielle ce mercredi**ASO,  l’organisateur, va annoncer ce mercredi les nouvelles dates du Tour  2020 reporté à cause du coronavirus. Avec un départ le 29 août de Nice  et une arrivée le 20 septembre à Paris.*Jäämme siis odottamaan ASO:n tämänpäiväistä ilmoitusta asiasta! 

Mutta paljon pitää maailmassa mennä oikeaan suuntaan jo ennen elokuun loppua. Toivotaan silti parasta!

----------


## mjjk

Ajetaanko Tour ja Vuelta osittain samaan aikaan vai onko Vueltan aikataulua muutettu? SIIS jos kumpaakaan ajetaan.

----------


## huotah

> Ajetaanko Tour ja Vuelta osittain samaan aikaan vai onko Vueltan aikataulua muutettu? SIIS jos kumpaakaan ajetaan.



Touria ja Vueltaa ei ajeta samaan aikaan. Vueltalla ei ole vielä uutta päivämäärää.





> The announcement stated that the *Tour de France will take place from August 29 to September 20*, postponing the race originally slated to start on June 27 due to the coronavirus pandemic....
> As a result of the date switch, the Vuelta a España – initially planned for August 14 to September 6 – is also likely to be rescheduled.
> The event is owned by the Tour de France organizers and it appears that a clash of dates will not be permitted.
> 
> *“Let’s be clear on this, the Vuelta and the Tour will not be run concurrently,” Vuelta director Javier Guillén told Spanish media* on Wednesday.
> 
> Other race calendar dates that the UCI announced today are:
> 
> The period of suspension of competitions on the UCI International Road Calendar was extended by one month, until 1st July, and until 1st August for UCI WorldTour events.The 2020 UCI Road World Championships in Switzerland are maintained at the scheduled dates, 20-27 September. The competition program does not change.The Giro d’Italia will take place after the UCI Worlds and will be followed by the Vuelta Ciclista a España.The National Championships, organised by the National Federations, will take place on the weekend of 22-23 August.The UEC European Road Championships are maintained.The Monuments, i.e. Milano-Sanremo, the Tour of Flanders, Paris-Roubaix, Liège-Bastogne-Liège, and Il Lombardia, are said to be set to take place this season with dates still to be determined.As many events as possible on the UCI International Calendar, and notably the UCI WorldTour, will be rescheduled later in the season.
> https://cyclingtips.com/2020/04/tour...ounced-by-uci/



MM-kisat Sveitsissä 20.-27.9, sen jälkeen Giro d'Italia ja viimeisenä grand tourina Vuelta.

----------


## mjjk

> Touria ja Vueltaa ei ajeta samaan aikaan. Vueltalla ei ole vielä uutta päivämäärää.
> 
> 
> 
> MM-kisat Sveitsissä 20.-27.9, sen jälkeen Giro d'Italia ja viimeisenä grand tourina Vuelta.



OK. Kiitos.

----------


## Firlefanz

Vielä vähän otsikon ohi: suurimmat, kauneimmat ja tärkeimmät yhden päivän kisat eli suurklassikot eli monumentit - Milano-Sanremo, Ronde van Vlaanderen, Pariis-Roubaix, Liège-Bastogne-Liège ja Giro di Lombardia on tarkoitus ajaa myös eli niille vaikka hakemalla haetaan päivät jostain välistä. Muita kisoja pyritään ajamaan mahdollisuuksien mukaan.

Tämänpäiväinen oli vain alustava, toivoa jonkinlaiseen normaaliin paluuseen ja uskoa tulevaisuuteen niin talleille, niiden sponsoreille kuin ajajille ja suurelle yleisöllekin antava ilmoitus. Tarkoitus on täydentää puuttuvat päivämäärät ja sopia kaikkia osapuolia sitovasta kalenterista viimeistään toukokuun 15. pvä. Kovin paljon aikaisemmin se ei varmaankaan tule olemaan edes mahdollista ja voi olla ettei vielä silloinkaan. 

Hieman on jo ehditty pohtia sitä miten paljon ennen TdF:n alkua ajajien ja joukkueiden olisi päästävä vapaasti harjoittelemaan ja tietenkin myös sitä milloin olisi päästävä ajamaan kisoja. Suoraan kolmiviiikkoisella etappiajollahan ei kukaan voi kauttaan avata, vaikka kuinka olisi treenannut sisällä ja ajanut kisaa Zwiftissä...

----------


## pulmark

TdF Road Book saatavilla linkistä. Reilu 200 sivua tietoa tämän vuoden Tourista. Reitti vaikuttaa aika takapainotteiselta, mutta löytyy sieltä jo ekalla viikolla yksi vuorietappi. Viimeisellä viikolla peräkkäisiä etappeja joissa paljon nousumetrejä ja sitten 20 etappi on ainoa aika-ajo, 36km josta 6km lopusta ajetaan ylämäkeen.

https://t.co/ud7EVwPkoa?amp=1

----------


## Fillari-lehti

Geraint Thomas pudotettu ykskaks yllättäen pois Tourin porukasta. Asia julkistettiin kai tänään. Nyt sisällä kuitenkin kiehuu muillakin kuin Thomaksella ja saattaa sittenkin ajaa. Tämä on hetki sitten saatu sisäpiirin tieto. Jos nyt koko kisaa ajetaan?

----------


## marco1

Froome myös ulkona: https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chr...e-france-team/

----------


## kervelo

> Froome myös ulkona: https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chr...e-france-team/



Jossain jo spekuloitiin sillä, pyrkiikö Froome nopeuttamaan siirtymistään Israelilaisjoukkueeseen, jolloin voisi mahdollisesti ajaa jo Tourin toisen tiimin väreissä.

----------


## paaton

Minusta vaan näyttää, että froome ja geraint ovat tällähetkellä vaan aivan pskoja. Ehkäpä tallipomoilla paloi hihat, kun katselivat thomaksen ja froomen nauramista pelotonista tippumisen jälkeen. Tai sitten tosiaan froome tekee tuon tahallaan ja tallipomot näkee tuon datasta? Eikös froome kuitenkin esitellyt jäätäviä tehoja joltain etapilta? 

Tai sitten vaan kunnon ajoituksen kanssa on ollut hankaluuksia, kun kisojen alkamiseste ei ollut varmuutta...  Froomella tietysti tuo loukkaantuminen alla myöskin.

----------


## pulmark

Ihan ymmärrettävä ratkaisu jättää Froome ja Thomas syrjään ja ottaa esim. Carapaz tilalle Tourille. Tourin reitillä ei tasamaa aika-ajoa kovin paljoa ole. Girossa taitaa olla peräti kolme aika-ajoetappia tasaisella, yhteensä 65km ja Thomas on kunnossa ollessaan hyvä tempo-ajaja. Lisäksi 2-3kg laihdutus parin viikon sisään saattais tuottaa ongelmia.

----------


## PeeHoo

Sky Betting antaa Tänään tällaiset kertoimet yleiskilpailun voittajasta. Miltä kuulostaa?1
  Primoz Roglic
2/1

2
  Egan Bernal
5/2

3
  Tom Dumoulin
11/2

4
  Thibaut Pinot
6/1

5
  Richard Carapaz
12/1

6
  Tadej Pogacar
12/1

7
  Julian Alaphilippe
  20/1

8
  Emanuel Buchmann
28/1

9
  Miguel Angel Lopez
28/1

10
  Mikel Landa
28/1

----------


## paaton

Ykkönen jätetty pois joo.

----------


## Fillari-lehti

Aina ei voi onnistua, eikä edes melkein aina! Uudessa tällä viikolla ilmestyvässä F-lehdessä on Thomaksen haastattelu. Jutussa on paljon muutakin asiaa, mutta myös hänen ajatuksiaan tulevasta Ranskan kierrosta ja siihen valmistautumisesta. Haastis on tehty reilu kuukausi sitten ja aviisi oli painossa kun tieto hyllyttämisestä tuli. 
Asiasta kuudenteen! Alaphilippen menestyminen kokonaiskisassa on kai lähinnä fransmannien utopiaa! Menee kyllä hyvin mäkeen, mutta ei pysy oikeilla vuorilla parhaiden kyydissä! Ei auta vaikka onkin aina hienoa taistelua ja tekemistä melkein joka kisassa.

----------


## Googol

> Sky Betting antaa Tänään tällaiset kertoimet yleiskilpailun voittajasta. Miltä kuulostaa, kuka puuttuu?
> 1.
> Egan Bernal
> 7/4
> 
> 2.
> Tom Dumoulin
> 5/2
> 
> ...



Musta näyttää, että Roglic puuttuu kärjestä, ja kaikilla muilla pitäisi olla yhtä riviä alemmat kertoimet. Ainakin mitä olen vedonvälittäjien yleistä linjaa seurannut.

Alaphilippe joo tuskin voittaa, ellei korona keskeytä kisaa ennen isoja vuoria.

----------


## Kuhan

Enemmänkin kommenttini kohdistui nimim. Juha Lehtinen kommentointiin. Pahoittelut epäselvästä viittauksesta.

----------


## JTJ

Mun mielestä Roglic ajoi muillakin etapeilla korkealla kadenssilla, ainakin jos vertasi Pogacariin, joka näyttää ajavan verrattain matalalla kadenssilla. Nämä on varmasti yksilöllisiä juttuja, millä kadenssilla kukin pystyy tuottamaan suurimmat tehot. Mulla pisti myös silmään, että Roglic olisi tällä tourilla käyttänyt yleisesti korkeampaa kadenssia kuin aiemmin, ei pelkästään aika-ajossa vaan muillakin etapeilla. Tästä olisi kiva saada dataa ja syitä siihen, miksi tällainen muutos on tehty, jos näin on.

----------


## paaton

Lancen videossahan tuo syy korkealle kadenssille kerrotaan  :Hymy: 

Pogalla on ilmeisesti jotain uusia nappeja, jotka vaikuttavat enemmän voimaan.

----------


## paaton

Mikäs sivusto se laskeskeli watteja? Siis mikä on mahdollista ja mikä mahdotonta. Onhan pogacarin ilman mittareita ajo tosi pureva tarina, mutta voi siinä olla takana muutakin. Tuotetut tehot saattavat olla liian kovat.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Enemmänkin kommenttini kohdistui nimim. Juha Lehtinen kommentointiin. Pahoittelut epäselvästä viittauksesta.



Ei ole minullakaan asiantuntemusta vaan kommenttini perustui pelkästään visuaaliseen havaintoon. En yhtään epäile etteikö Roglic ammattilaisena tiedä millä kadenssilla/tekniikalla työnsä tekee. Jos tuo oli parasta mihin Roglic pystyi kauantaina niin ilmeisesti hänellä ei ollut enää jalkaa kun tuo ei riittänyt pitämään häntä ykkösenä. Pahoittelut kuitenkin asiantuntemattomasta kritiikistäni.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Tsekkasin Stravasta, että esim. Grand Colombierin nousussa Pogacarin keskikadenssi oli 90 rpm. Ehkä se vain näyttää hitaalta, kun vertaa Rogliciin  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Cyclingnews sivulla on mielenkiintoinen artikkeli joka kertoo että Pokacar ajoi etappi 20 nousun pelkällä fiiliksellä ilman tietokonetta ja tehomittaria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## misopa

^ Joo, pyörän vaihdon jälkeen mentiin pelkällä fiiliksellä. Joka vaikutti olevan hyvä.

----------


## Kuhan

> Pahoittelut kuitenkin asiantuntemattomasta kritiikistäni.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OT. Herkkähipiäisyyn huipussaan. Tarvetta hamekankaalle? :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> OT. Herkkähipiäisyyn huipussaan. Tarvetta hamekankaalle?



Varoiksi pitää pahoitella vaikka alkuperäisessä vastauksessa jokaista sanomista tarkoitankin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HXX1100H

^  Täytyy sanoa että kävi samat ajatukset mielessä tuotetuista tehoista / ilman mittareita  ajo.

----------


## Teemu H

Ammattipyöräilyssä on löydetty uusi tapa hyödyntää lapsihormonia. Huipulle nousee nyt aina vain nuorempia ajajia. Entinen kestävyysurheilijan huippuikä 28-32 vuotiaana ei ole enää mitään lapsiin verrattuna. 

Onneksi lapsihormonin vaikutus näyttäisi kestävän vain vuoden. Lisäksi kehitys ei voi johtaa kovin nuoriin urheilijoihin, sillä kolmipyörä ei ole UCI-hyväksytty.

Mutta... jos joku näyttää liian hyvältä ollakseen totta, jossakin on savuava koira haudattuna, sanokaa minun sanoneen.

----------


## misopa

Tuossahan on perinteisen kestävyysurheilun kaavan mukaan ajettu vasta 10 vuotta pohjia. Jännä nähä miten sitten kulkee, kun aletaan treenaamaan kovempaa.

----------


## huotah

Poiminta Cyclingnewsin Tom Dumoulin jutusta: 





> Dumoulin has been on a positive trajectory since the Tour de l'Ain, going from 11th there to seventh at the Dauphiné, and now seventh at the Tour.
> His ride in Saturday's time trial was his best result at a Grand Tour since the final time trial at the 2018 Tour, even if the abiding memory of his performance will be his bewilderment at Pogačar's ride – "*I don't know how Pogačar climbed a minute faster than I did,*" he said later on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> The theme of bewilderment continued on Sunday, with the 30-year-old insisting that he had put up power numbers comparable to his 2017 World Championships time trial victory in Bergen, Norway.
> 
> "*My values were World Championship-worthy values*. That's great to see," he said. "*That's why I was all the more surprised that Pogačar was 1:21 faster.*
> "I'm sure I can tell you I'm never going to reach that level. I may be able to win one per cent somewhere, but not five per cent."
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/amp/news...ing-my-career/

----------


## paaton

Niin tomppahan oli 5s nopeampi alun tasaisella. Lopun dumoulin ajoi aika-ajo pyörällä, kun tadej vaihtoi maantiefillariin. 
Mitähän oli yhteenlaskettu painoero? 5kg? Noista ajoistahan voisi laskea, paljonko enemmän pogacarin on pitänyt tuupata watteja loppumäkeen.

Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että tuo tohtorin arvio, 415w, on alakanttiin. Jos siis tomppa polki sen 430-440w.  Painoeroa herroilla taitaa olla vain 3kg.

----------


## pulmark

Twitterissä kerrotaan että alustavat tutkimukset dopingista on aloitettu Touriin liittyen. Todennäköisesti tämä voi liittyä Arkea-Samsiciin. Poliisi oli tehnyt ratsian joukkueen hotelliin ja tutkinut mm. Nairon sen veljen ja Winner Anaconan huoneet, joukkueen autot ja fysioterapeuttien tilat.

https://www.tuttobiciweb.it/article/...ni-della-arkea

Kyseessä on siis alustavat tutkimukset. Ei ole tietoa onko ratsiassa mitään löydetty.

Korjaus: Arkea-Samsic kohdistunut poliisin ratsia on Le Equipen artikkelin mukaan tehty viime keskiviikkona Meribelissä:

https://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...intana/1174375

----------


## huotah

> Mikäs sivusto se laskeskeli watteja? Siis mikä on mahdollista ja mikä mahdotonta. Onhan pogacarin ilman mittareita ajo tosi pureva tarina, mutta voi siinä olla takana muutakin.Tuotetut tehot saattavat olla liian kovat.



Jonkun laskelman mukaan 6,9 W/kg. Kolmeviikkoisen kisan viimeisen etapin viimeisellä 16 minuutilla. Aletaan olla aika lähellä vuotta 1994 jolloin 24-vuotias Pantani ajoi Hautacamin 7,05 W/kg tehoilla.

----------


## huotah

> Niin tomppahan oli 5s nopeampi alun tasaisella. Lopun dumoulin ajoi aika-ajo pyörällä, kun tadej vaihtoi maantiefillariin. 
> Mitähän oli yhteenlaskettu painoero? 5kg? Noista ajoistahan voisi laskea, paljonko enemmän pogacarin on pitänyt tuupata watteja loppumäkeen.
> 
> Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että tuo tohtorin arvio, 415w, on alakanttiin. Jos siis tomppa polki sen 430-440w.  Painoeroa herroilla taitaa olla vain 3kg.



Jos Pogacar painaa 66kg ja 6,9 W/kg arvio pitäisi paikkansa, niin se antaisi tehoiksi 455 wattia viimeisellä 16 minuutilla.

----------


## Pexi

> Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että tuo tohtorin arvio, 415w, on alakanttiin. Jos siis tomppa polki sen 430-440w.  Painoeroa herroilla taitaa olla vain 3kg.



Pojilla on pituuseroa ilmeisesti 9 cm ja Dumoulinilla olemus on sen verran rotevampi, että 3 kg tuntuu kovin pieneltä erolta. Mutta tohtorin wattisatuihin ei tosiaan varmaan kannata ihan täysillä uskoa. 

Stéphane Heulot näyttää avautuneen vuoden 1998 aikaisesta tiimikaveristaan Mauro Gianettista (Team UAE:n CEO) melko huolella. Tuolloin vuonna 1998 Mauro veti PCF:ää ja vietti kolme vuorokautta koomassa, toimi sittemmin R. Riccon aikana "chaudier" Saunier-Duvalin managerina. Heulot pitää Gianettin nykyistä postia samana kuin jos Al Capone olisi oikeusministerinä. Koirat haukkuu ja karavaani kulkee. 

Olipa asiat vaikka niin kuin ne näyttävät olevan, niin hienoa urheiluviihdettä oli tämä ITT.

----------


## paaton

> Pojilla on pituuseroa ilmeisesti 9 cm ja Dumoulinilla olemus on sen verran rotevampi, että 3 kg tuntuu kovin pieneltä erolta. Mutta tohtorin wattisatuihin ei tosiaan varmaan kannata ihan täysillä uskoa. 
> 
> Stéphane Heulot näyttää avautuneen vuoden 1998 aikaisesta tiimikaveristaan Mauro Gianettista (Team UAE:n CEO) melko huolella. Tuolloin vuonna 1998 Mauro veti PCF:ää ja vietti kolme vuorokautta koomassa, toimi sittemmin R. Riccon aikana "chaudier" Saunier-Duvalin managerina. Heulot pitää Gianettin nykyistä postia samana kuin jos Al Capone olisi oikeusministerinä. Koirat haukkuu ja karavaani kulkee. 
> 
> Olipa asiat vaikka niin kuin ne näyttävät olevan, niin hienoa urheiluviihdettä oli tämä ITT.



Ok, jos pituuseroa on noin paljon, niin sitten watit ovat enemmän kuin uskottavia. Pituus vaikuttaa todella paljon, varmaan enemmän, mitä w/kg.

----------


## Pexi

> Jos Pogacar painaa 66kg ja 6,9 W/kg arvio pitäisi paikkansa, niin se antaisi tehoiksi 455 wattia viimeisellä 16 minuutilla.



Etapilla 8, Col de Peyresourden nousussa Pogacarilla oli mittarit mukana ja tiedot meni Stravaan. Veti jo silloin 450 W tehoja yli 10 minuuttia, 6.77 W / kg.


https://www.cyclingnews.com/features...e-peyresourde/

----------


## Firlefanz

> Stéphane Heulot näyttää avautuneen vuoden 1998 aikaisesta tiimikaveristaan Mauro Gianettista (Team UAE:n CEO) melko huolella. Tuolloin vuonna 1998 Mauro veti PCF:ää ja vietti kolme vuorokautta koomassa, toimi sittemmin R. Riccon aikana "chaudier" Saunier-Duvalin managerina. Heulot pitää Gianettin nykyistä postia samana kuin jos Al Capone olisi oikeusministerinä. Koirat haukkuu ja karavaani kulkee.






https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossaire_du_cyclisme 



> Dans le jargon du peloton, une chaudière désigne un coureur dopé




Avautumisen sisältöhän on sama - muttei yhtään vähemmän osuva - kuin toistakymmentä vuotta sitten eli silloin kun Ricco jäi kiinni CERA:sta Tourilla vuonna 2008. Silloinkin hän vertasi Gianettia Al Caponeen (jolle "olisi annettu keskuspankin avaimet"). Mutta on ehkä syytä lisätä ettei Heulotin näkemykset esimerkiksi Team Jumbo-Visman johdosta (joka "koostuu 80-prosenttisesti Rabobankin ja Michael Rasmussenin ajoilta") tai siitä millä keinoin joku 75-kiloinen ajaja "nousee mäkeä hullua vauhtia ja jatkaa hyytymättä sen jälkeenkin" eivät ole yhtään valoisampia.

----------


## huotah

> Twitterissä kerrotaan että alustavat tutkimukset dopingista on aloitettu Touriin liittyen. Todennäköisesti tämä voi liittyä Arkea-Samsiciin. Poliisi oli tehnyt ratsian joukkueen hotelliin ja tutkinut mm. Nairon sen veljen ja Winner Anaconan huoneet, joukkueen autot ja fysioterapeuttien tilat.
> 
> https://www.tuttobiciweb.it/article/...ni-della-arkea
> 
> Kyseessä on siis alustavat tutkimukset. Ei ole tietoa onko ratsiassa mitään löydetty.
> 
> Korjaus: Arkea-Samsic kohdistunut poliisin ratsia on Le Equipen artikkelin mukaan tehty viime keskiviikkona Meribelissä:
> 
> https://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...intana/1174375



Ratsiassa on löytynyt 100ml suolaliuosta ja välineet sen suonensisäiseen annosteluun. Tutkinta kohdistuu ilmeisesti vain kolumbialaisiin, joukkueen tiedotteen mukaan he eivät ole tutkinnan kohteena.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fre...our-de-france/

Sokeri-suolaliosta voidaan käyttää mm. plasman laajentamiseen ennen dopingtestiä hemoglobiiniarvojen vääristämiseksi. Dopingrangaistusta ei tällaisissa tapauksissa ole ilmeisesti annettu, ainakaan hiihdossa, mutta kilpailutuloksia on hylätty.

----------


## pulmark

^ Juu. Veikkaisin että kyseessä on ikivanha tapa doupata eli veritankkaus pieninä annoksina ja sitten veriarvojen laimennus sokeri-suolaliuoksella. Biopassissa ei hälyttäviä muutoksia eikä hemoglobiinirajoja ylitetä. Kiinnijääminen mahdollista ainoastaan rysän päältä (Seefeld, hiihdon MM-kisat 2019) tai jos välineitä löytyy. 

Veren säilytykseen tarkoitetuista pusseista tosin liukenee vereen pieniä määriä muoviperäistä ns. pehmitintä joka pystytään erottamaan testeissä (Contadorin tapaus). Tämä ei kuitenkaan johda vielä rangaistuksiin, koska vastaavia muoviperäisiä aineita löytyy mm. ruuan säilytyksen yhteydessä käytetyistä muoveista. Pehmittimien löytyminen näytteistä voi johtaa siihen että joutuu tarkempaan syyniin ja ratsioiden kohteeksi.

Lieneekö sitten jotkut tahot edistyneet niin pitkälle veren varastoinnissa että verinäytteeseen ei kerry mitään jälkiä säilytyksestä. Lasipulloistakin jää vereen jälkiä ja ainahan voi nauttia veren sijasta Coca-colaa lasipullosta.

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veritankkaus

----------


## paaton

Hienoa viihdettähän touri oli taas. Mutta kieltämättä surkeaa, ettei oikeasti mikään ole muuttunut, tai tule muuttumaan. 

Mäkeä noustaan kaikkien gc kuskien voimin nopeammin kuin lance aikoinaan. Tubeless on varmaan vaan tosi nopea nykyään.

----------


## Kuhan

Jep, dopingin suhteen mikään ei ole muuttunut. Pyöräilyn tuloslistat kannattaa yhä edelleen kirjoittaa lyijykynällä... Mutta kuitenkin palkintokorokkeen kuskeja voi juhlia ja toivoa "puhtautta".

----------


## Munarello

Ei kai se ratsia pelkästään Quintanan veljeksiin ja Anaconaan kohdistunut kun kerran on pidätetty kaksi tallin toimitsijaa, jotka taitavat olla molemmat ranskalaisia. Mutta jos douppasivat niin ehkä niitä vähemmän onnistuneita satsitteluja.  :Leveä hymy:  Ehkäpä noilla divaritason tiimeillä on vaan divaritason välineet d-vitamiiniasioissa..

----------


## buhvalo

> Jep, dopingin suhteen mikään ei ole muuttunut. Pyöräilyn tuloslistat kannattaa yhä edelleen kirjoittaa lyijykynällä... Mutta kuitenkin palkintokorokkeen kuskeja voi juhlia ja toivoa "puhtautta".




Muuttunut sikali ettei yhta kovaa olla ajettu juuri koskaan. Kovemmat ohjelmat, tai perinteiset ohjelmat lahjakkaimmille kuskeille. Koska jo lahtokotaisesti oli syy olettaa Jumbolla olevan salaatissa parempaa kuin talonkastikeet, ei yllattanyt etta kommentit TP:n temposta oli melko hillityt. Hitto tuo ITT kyrsii vielakin, kuten A.C 2009 (?) joka on jokseenkin verrattavissa tahan.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pyöräilyn lisäksi myös yleisurheilussa ja hiihdossa noustaan nykyisin terävimmälle huipulle hämmentävän nuorina. Minua kiinnostaisi erityisesti se, mitä ennen varsinaisen kilpauran alkamista nuorena/lapsena, mutta kuitenkin täysin ammattimaisesti harjoiteltaessa tapahtuu ?

----------


## paaton

No, jospa biopassi otetaan vakavasti. 

Mikäli on tarkoitus nousta maailmalle, niin lähtötaso on viisainta säätää kohdilleen jo ajoissa. Näin niitä superlupauksia löytyy.

----------


## pulmark

> Pyöräilyn lisäksi myös yleisurheilussa ja hiihdossa noustaan nykyisin terävimmälle huipulle hämmentävän nuorina. Minua kiinnostaisi erityisesti se, mitä ennen varsinaisen kilpauran alkamista nuorena/lapsena, mutta kuitenkin täysin ammattimaisesti harjoiteltaessa tapahtuu ?



1-14v mieletön tuntimäärä monipuolista liikuntaa ja määräpainotteista harjoittelua. Fyysisen kasvun vaiheessa tarvitaan monipuolista liikuntaa jotta vältyttäisiin vammoilta. Määrää ei voi korvata millään kikkakonsteilla jos ajatellaan kestävyysurheilua. 14v-16v vanhana päälajin valinta ja sen jälkeen systemaattista lajiharjoittelua. Lahjakkuudet tulee viimeistään 14-16v vaiheessa esiin kun kasvuerot tasoittuvat. Geneettinen perimä ja kapasiteetti jalostetaan huippuunsa 18v mennessä.  Kestävyyslajeissa tietenkin sydän ja verenkierto on ratkaisevia tekijöitä. Hapenottokykyyn liittyvissä mittauksissa suurimmat arvot testeissä alle 20v.

----------


## UKP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVrURo_6TwI

13:40 -> Tämän perusteella primoz ei edes ajanut huonosti, pogacar oli vaan uskomattoman kova

----------


## OJ

> Ratsiassa on löytynyt 100ml suolaliuosta ja välineet sen suonensisäiseen annosteluun. Tutkinta kohdistuu ilmeisesti vain kolumbialaisiin, joukkueen tiedotteen mukaan he eivät ole tutkinnan kohteena.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fre...our-de-france/
> 
> Sokeri-suolaliosta voidaan käyttää mm. plasman laajentamiseen ennen dopingtestiä hemoglobiiniarvojen vääristämiseksi. Dopingrangaistusta ei tällaisissa tapauksissa ole ilmeisesti annettu, ainakaan hiihdossa, mutta kilpailutuloksia on hylätty.



"Tippa" myos jeesaa palautumista ja puhtaan veren laajentaminen parantaa suorituskykyä. Ei napsahda nalli douppitestissä, kiellettyjä menetelmiä ne ovat ja voivat johtaa rangaistuksiin, mutta pitää jäädä rysän päältä kiinni. 

Veritankkaus pieninä annoksina ei taida olla sellaista douppausta, jolla kutitellaan ulos lauantain kaltainen supersuoritus. Voisiko kyseessä olla ihan perinteinen kortisoonipiikki kankkuun perjantaina ja lauantaina tuntuu ettei fillarissa ole ketjua? Onkohan Pogacarilla TUE kortisonille?

----------


## cityfiuge

"Tippa" myos jeesaa palautumista ja puhtaan veren laajentaminen parantaa suorituskykyä.

Anteeksi maalaisuuteni, mutta kuinka suolavesi parantaa suorituskykyä? Laimennuksen tajuan kyllä ja eikös ne Lahdessa jääneet kiinni juuri näistä kiellettyjen aineiden peittelyyn tarkoitetuista valmisteista.

Lähetetty minun SM-A705FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Montere

Veritilavuutta lisäämällä (ihan siis veren plasmaa, eli sitä ei-punasolumassasa) helpotetaan veren palautumista lihaksista takaisin sydämeen; kun on suuri määrä nestettä, sitä on helpompi kuljettaa ylämäkeen jaloista sydämeen. Näin sydän täyttyy verestä enemmän, ja joka lyönnillä sydän pystyy pumppaamaan suuremman määrän verta verenkiertoon. Vaikka veri onkin hieman laimeampaa, efekti on sen verran reippaampi, että punasolujakin liikkuu nopeammin. Ja näin lihakset saavat enemmän happea kuin ennen plasman laajennusta.

Tosin suorituskyky on parantunut testeissä tällä tavoin vain kuntoilijoilla. Eliittiurheilijoilla on sydämen iskutilavuus ja veritilavuus jo pitkäaikaisten harjoitusadaptaatioiden jälkeen niin hyvässä jamassa, että heillä ei plasman lisäys ole tuonut suorituskykyparannusta levänneessä olossa. Ehkä heilläkin tuo operaatio tosin auttaa etappikisoissa, jos illan ravintotankkauksella ei ehditä saada etapin aikana laskenutta verimäärä palautetua normaaliksi ennen seuraavan päivän kisasuoritusta.

----------

